# Slingshot Of The Month - Jul 2012 - The Winners



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What a great month it has been for SOTM. We have had the highest number of nominations as well as the highest number of people voting. I'd just like to say a big thank you to everyone that took part!

This months winners are:

Sharing *first place* is *Bill Hays* with his *Tiger Scorpion* and* Bob Fionda *with his* Victrix*



















*Second place* goes to a very original and creative* Ordie69* for his *Popsicle Shooter*










*Torsten* takes a solid* third place* with his magnificent *3D Slingshot*


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners! It was definitely a hard month to vote for!

Cheers Luke


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to winners!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well done guys, Congrats to all... All very unique winners..


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well done every one


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What I'm really loving is, as the months go by, how people keep raising the bar!

Just when you think you've seen it all, people like the above winners are still able to blow our minds.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it does seem to not only grow but its becoming more diverse, whold of thunk we would see a popsicle frame in the winners circle? all the winners and those who did not win did a fine job................. as always.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Man that popsicle shooter was just epic. Talk about thinking outside the box.

It was enough to make me order this :

1000 Coloured 'craft sticks' for $17


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Man that popsicle shooter was just epic. Talk about thinking outside the box.
> 
> It was enough to make me order this :
> 
> 1000 Coloured 'craft sticks' for $17


dud3! now i am anxious to see the end result


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners. It is head-spinning to think about the level of skill and craftsmanship that goes into making things at this caliber!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great contest this month! Congrats to the winners


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

congrats to all the winners....all amazing slingshots


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all winners! Those are some real beauts.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for voting and congrats to Bill, Ordie and Torsten. Even this month was attended by great slingshots.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to everyone nominated! The level of craftsmanship is mind blowing.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats Bob, Bill and Ordie!!

All the other frames where great too - difficult to choose one!

Thanks a lot for your votes guys!
Thanks Bob for the nomination!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the votes and congratulations to Bill Hays and Bob Fionda on their spectacular craftmanship and of course to all the nominations. It is a humbling to see the number of votes my popsicle shooter recieved. Thank you everyone.



newconvert said:


> Man that popsicle shooter was just epic. Talk about thinking outside the box.
> 
> It was enough to make me order this :
> 
> 1000 Coloured 'craft sticks' for $17


dud3! now i am anxious to see the end result
[/quote]

I have to agree. With all those colors the end result has no choice but to be epic!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, it's all in the name of fun!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations!

Bill


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

WooooooW!

Excellent month, congratulations to the winners.

Bob and it was time to be on that podium. congratulations!


----------



## dgsanchezmunoz1989 (Jan 12, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winner! The bar really gets raised everytime. Great creativity with the popsicle shooter! All the slingshot are just wonderfull


----------

